# Still the same battery life??



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I like the larger thicker screen, i wish it translated to 100m water resistance. The biggest thing I left scratching my head with is when are they going to address the biggest complaint and request people have….battery life?? Every other smartphone manufacturer is addressing it and increasing battery life by days. We still get the 18 hours. I’m still getting it, but I don’t get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

DougFNJ said:


> I like the larger thicker screen, i wish it translated to 100m water resistance. The biggest thing I left scratching my head with is when are they going to address the biggest complaint and request people have&#8230;.battery life?? Every other smartphone manufacturer is addressing it and increasing battery life by days. We still get the 18 hours. I'm still getting it, but I don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I expect to see it next model, because there is going to be an outcry for it now


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> I expect to see it next model, because there is going to be an outcry for it now


The outcry for longer battery life has been from the start. I'm okay with a thicker watch for an extra benefit of a full 24 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

DougFNJ said:


> The outcry for longer battery life has been from the start. I'm okay with a thicker watch for an extra benefit of a full 24 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understood. I meant that it will be louder, and potentially even impact sales. That level of outcry

When attribute X is comparable to competitors and you can point to attributes Y & Z to differentiate, you can work around it...

As soon as someone comparable beats you, time to play catch up


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I do not see Apple being concerned about a battery life being greater than a day.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

What are the competitors with the same screen technology and longer battery life? I think Samsung Galaxy Watch holds a bit longer (maybe one extra day)?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

DougFNJ said:


> The outcry for longer battery life has been from the start. *I'm okay with a thicker watch* for an extra benefit of a full 24 hours.


I'm not.

I'm also not wearing my watch here at my desk, so it's charging as I type (checking now -- it's fully charged already).

The reality is, we're not going to get a huge change in battery life unless we get new battery chemistry. Maybe a model can be built with a slower chip, fewer sensors, a smaller screen (not that that matters much), and a stripped-down OS that simply doesn't do as many tasks - but how are you going to write a sales pitch for a dumbed-down Apple Watch?

The Series 3 is still on sale, too, and it's less than US$200. Building a stripped-down model to gain.. what, maybe one more day of battery life?... would need another production line spun up, and I don't that's a good plan.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Frankly, the fact that they've been able to switch from 32-bit to 64-bit CPUs, with more cores, more sensors, the addition of GPS and LTE, native apps, a larger always-on display, and still maintain battery life better than the original non-LTE, non-GPS first-generation watch... that's _bananas_. Remember that the prototypes were said to run for only a couple hours at a time, too.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

TicWatch and G-Shock were able to accomplish almost a month with always on display in the form of a screen overlay. 

Their new chips are offering much more power and functionality AND the big benefit of much longer battery life. BUT…they don’t work nearly as smoothly using an iPhone. 

There are ways they can do it freeing up room in the case with smaller components and if it would be a hair thicker allowing them a slightly larger battery, that could translate to the longer battery life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

The latest true G-Shock smartwatch has a battery life of 1 day in smartwatch mode. The screen technology has a big impact on the battery life. Apple has chosen the OLED technology to offer a better user experience. Most probably, Apple has found that the battery life is not an issue for the majority of their customers.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

My 6 goes on the charging stand before I go to bed. Usually at 60% battery After wearing it all day. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

I think it's equally important to improve the battery longevity to minimum 5 years. I've seen AW 6 with 85% battery health, which is not good enough.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Garmin venu 2 , venu 2 plus is a great alternative.
7days battery life and can activate Siri and answer calls and texts by Siri ( Venu2 + )
Has a full omled screen etc


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

My series 7 gets better battery life than my series 2 by far all while doing a lot more.


----------



## Dusty78 (May 20, 2008)

The battery life is a non-issue for me. I simply charge it every night like I do my phone. I can’t remember the last time I was up for 24 hours straight. Even when traveling I have a travel charger. If you think of how far the watch has come from Gen 1 I’m amazed they still get 18 hours. The Apple Watch is more powerful then some iPhones in the not too distant past.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I went from the small size of the Series 6 to the large size of the Series 7. I have generally left always-on turned off on both. With always-on off and relatively limited use (say a couple of days when I'm not running many different timers, checking the weather, etc., just using it for health monitor display), I have broken 48 hours with the Series 7, albeit only narrowly. Still, I can easily ditch the charger on an overnight trip. The Series 6 (and Series 4 before it) couldn't do that, though of course they were both the smaller size.


----------

